# propane tank wall thickness



## chuck172 (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the wall thickness of the 500 gallon propane tanks?


----------



## DaveBP (Aug 29, 2008)

The labels I've seen say that the shells are .312" to .281" thick and the heads about .03" thinner. Mechanical drawings for various size tanks are available on this website. 

http://propanetanks.us/


----------

